# 410 prices and gun reccommendations. Please Help!!



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I want to buy a four ten for my house up in north carolina where we just added thirty acres to the property and I went back there with my neighbors Mossberg bolt four ten and got a few squirrels and would really like to buy the same gun new. I cant find it anywhere on the internet but I did find a mossberg four ten pump for three hundred. Is this a good price/gun or should I keep looking? I dont want a franchi or anything just a gun that will hold up. 
Thanks, 
Curt


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

For the money, it is hard to beat the H&R/NEF single shot(under 100 dollars). Mossbergs are bullet proof and 300 sounds about right.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah I was looking at single shots and I dont even like double barrels on a shotgun I really prefer semi pump or bolt. Thanks


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I saw a mossberg .410 pump for $200 at walmart the other day.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got a Mossberg 410 pump and it is a dandy little squirrel gun. Light and easy carrying and has performed flawless. Only draw back and it really isn't a problem with a 410 is it is a full choke. Be nice if it had screw in chokes but you can't have everything. I paid $290 and my local gun shop but I know I could have beat the price and saved by buying at WalMart for a lot less.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with GOHON its a great little gun for a cheap price go with it


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a NEF single shot and it's a fun gun to shoot but it's just so darn small.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

Camo said:


> Yeah I was looking at single shots and I dont even like double barrels on a shotgun I really prefer semi pump or bolt. Thanks


a bolt over the ease and grace of a double???

u might find somethin on gunbroker.....
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Browse.asp?Cat=980
type 410 in the search

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... m=43703368


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that you can buy chokes that will convert a 12 guage into a 410.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

not "chokes" theyre called "little skeeters" and they are a sleeve that lets the chamber of the 12 shoot a 410 shell. but they cant be used for hunting. the speed and patterns are nothing compared to the real thing.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't want to start an argument here, but my experience with the "little skeeters" is vastly different from that of my friend from pennsyltucky. I have shot .28 gauge tubes in a couple of different double barrels and find that they not only pattern well but are an economical way to get into the sub gauge game. Several of my sporting clays acquaintences have used them in different gauges with great success. If they are something that might work for you, don't be afraid to try them. Getting back to the original subject, the Mossbergs are really a tough shotgun and tend to get smoother the more they are used. A good choice. Good shooting, Burl


----------

